# Roxul vs Guardian Insulation?



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you have a source for either locally?


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes I can get either locally. 

Roxul is stone wool that isn't faced which is my one concern. I plan to use a vapor barrier on external walls but had hoped to use Kraft faced insulation then a vapor barrier before drywall. Perhaps this is just my lack of knowledge ....is it just as good to used the roxul stone wool without a facing and just put plastic vapor barrior over it?

Which will give better insulation ...the stone wool or fiberglass? Roxul claims an R-23 and the guardian is r-19 for 2 x 6 channels.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I would go with the Roxul since it is a better product.

I would just go with the Roxul and then apply a poly vapor barrier. If you are really that concerned about a vapor barrier, you could get a thicker (more mils) vapor barrier that will more resistant to holes and tears during construction.

Dick


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

I went with the Roxul r-23 for 2 x 6 exterior walls. It installs so easy and stays where you shove it. It fits between the joists snuggly. I recommend it!


----------

